# Getting to Cyprus



## 106390 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am using Cyprus as my Winter Base and had thought of taking a Campervan out there in December , I hear it can be very expensive to go from Italy - Limasol ( £800 ? ) , mind you my Van is only 20 ft long . Turkey feels a long haul and i and not finding any Vehicle Ferries that operate in the Winter Time ?
Though being Cyprus is an Island that imports so much i find that hard to believe ? I would probably take my Mercedes Sprinter which looks like a Commercial Vehicle ( i use it as my Digital Studio ) 

Lastly If i could get my Disabled Vehicle ( a tiny Diahatsu Hi-Jet with my Electric Scooter in the back ) Shipped out from the UK - Limasol , that would be of great help to me .

Any Tips ?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Cyprus ferries*

 Hi, I don't personally know the full situation but a forum search should bring you up the required info. I believe that the only ferries may be from Turkey - all this EU/UN political wrangling between Greek Cyrpus and Turkish Cyprus.
saluti
eddied


----------

